# Passed the audition...



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

... I should be thrilled?


Jammed with a country band on Friday night. They obviously liked me. I knew what I said I would know, and can sing the high harmonies. An exact replacement of their former bass player I would guess.

You all have seen my rants about the pain in the ass my current band-mates have been the last year or so. 
I had pretty much decided weeks ago to quit my current band, but since I wasn't sure what the future held, I agreed to rehearse with my current band the last 2 weekends. Surprise, surprise... we had an awesome couple of practices!! Lots of fun and inspiring all over again. 

Now what? This new country band seems promising. They are pretty solid, and apparently get some good gigs. Their live gear is by their accounts pretty substantial, and they never play without their 6th member, the soundman, so sound will always be good.

It saddens me to think I have to axe the old band, but I can't help thinking the old band will revert to their old gig-cancelling ways again after the latest honeymoon is over. 

And no, playing in both bands is not an option.


----------



## esp_dsp (Feb 27, 2007)

hmm well if you like the country style go for it i think because your old band might just go back to the old ways just break it off easy and hey if the country thing doesnt work out you might just be able to end back up with the old band... 


good luck


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Lets see... reviewing past rants.. and considering your current offer, I'd say if you really serious about gigging, then country will get you some good gigs and some good exposure.... have fun and keep us posted.


----------



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2006)

Unless you forsee major conflicts of time to devote to each band, why not try and work with both of them?


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Work with the counrty band and stay with the old band. Give the country band precidence over the old band, and if they complain about it remind them of the past conflicts.

Bass players are hard to find, especially good ones.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Hamm Guitars said:


> Bass players are hard to find, especially good ones.



...amen to that!!!

-dh


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Hamm Guitars said:


> Bass players are hard to find, especially good ones.



You got that right. I pretty much had to choose out of 3 or 4 bands which one I was going to jam with to try out. Went with the country band since it was a spot recommended by a musician friend of mine.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm thinking about becomming a bad one.

I get allot of requests for basses and since I haven't played bass for fifteen years or so, I picked up a Squire Affinity to see if I can figure out how to put something together that is worthwhile.

I've got bass parts comming out of the ying yang, but now I have to put together a bass rig.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Hamm Guitars said:


> I've got bass parts comming out of the ying yang,


Yikes! I'm erasing that mental image ! !


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

*Both bands*

Did the new country band dictate that you have to quit your old band? If I was you I'd accept, learn all the new material and wait at least until you've been through two or three gigs with the new guys before completely quitting on the old band. You'd be making a more informed choice that way


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Robboman said:


> Did the new country band dictate that you have to quit your old band? If I was you I'd accept, learn all the new material and wait at least until you've been through two or three gigs with the new guys before completely quitting on the old band. You'd be making a more informed choice that way


That is essentially my plan. They haven't dictated a thing to me. On the contrary. They are working their schedule around me.

There is no way I can keep 2 bands going though, and keep my marriage and family.


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

james on bass said:


> There is no way I can keep 2 bands going though, and keep my marriage and family.


Yeah, I get that! My wife used to think it was cool that I was a musician until I started gigging every weekend for more than a year. Now gigs are THEE most uncool thing about me, in her eyes. Fortunately I've figured out how to say 'no' to some gig offers and scale back to 2 or three per month and a lot less in the summer. Someday I'll stop completely, but I'm still having too much fun.


----------

